#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >     Natural-Gas  4

## Esam

**  Natural Gas Processing* :
* liquid   hydrocarbons**    Free   Water*         .        .
        :
     1.      :  *   crude  oil* -  *    Hydrocarbon   Condensates* -  -   ( ).
     2.        .
     3.      .
     4.               .*
* [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].*
*   () *  Separation of Gas & Liquids* :*
*                         .                     *   Compressor  Stations**   Dehydration  units**  Gas  Sweetening  Units*        :*   separator* -*   scrubber* -*   knockout  drum*          .       ʿ*
**   Separator* :           .
*  KO  Drum* :           .       (    ..)       .
* Gas  Scrubber*                       .
           :
(1)   :
     ()    *  Primary  Separation  Section* .
    ()   *   Gravity  Settling  Section*  .
    ()  *   Mist  Extractor* .
    ()  *   Gas  Outlet* .
    ()   *   Liquid  Settling  Section* .
    ()  *   Oil  Outlet* .
    ()  *   Water  Outlet* (   ).
(2)        .
(3)                   .
(4)      *   Level  Controller* 
     /*   oil/water  interface  liquid  level  controller*.
(5)     *  backpressure  valve**   gas  outlet*    .
(6)  *   Pressure  relief  valves* .*
*       :*
*   -         .
   -           *   Mist  Extractor*.
   -       .
   -             .*
* *   Principles of Separation* :*
**  *            .        :*
* -      *   Centrifugal  inlet  device*      .          
               ( *   Settling  section*).
 -                     .   
                     .       
* Carry  Over* 
    .
 -        *   gas  outlet* 
                      99,9%  .
 -        *   Liquid  Level  Control  &  Control  Valve**   safety  valve**   Pressure  gauge*
*  Sight  Glass* .              .*
*   :*


*  -   .                   .
  -   .
  -   .
* Optimum  Points*  .                 *   maximum  liquid  recovery* .               .*
*               .          .            :
    (1)     .
    (2)  .
    (3)  .
    (4)  .
    (5)  .
*  Retention   Time*        (1-3)                    (5-20)       .
                      .
*



* 
* 
See More:    Natural-Gas  4

----------

